

It’s Not Illegal to Sell Anti-NSA Shirts Bearing the NSA Logo - Shivetya
http://www.volokh.com/2013/09/01/illegal-sell-anti-nsa-shirts-bearing-nsa-logo

======
dasil003
Surely sticking a period into the citation of a legal statute for the purposes
of altering its intent is some sort of fraud?

------
001sky
The law apprears to have the _intent_ of preventing fraudulent credentials
being bootlegged (eg, letterhead, security badges, etc). An interesting
question is whether or not any of the relevant symbols are (or are _not_ ) in
the public domain. My understanding is tha some private sector trademarks are
protected under the laws regarding intellectual propery rights (trademark),
but government documents and publication are not typically subject to
commercial monopoly (eg, copyright) law.

~~~
tingletech
While works produced by Federal Employees in the course of their employment
are in the public domain as far as copyright is concerned; trademarks are
different than copyright. And while the Federal Government and States and
State owned Universities don't normally register trademarks with the patent
office; they generally have a similar-to-trademark-protection of their marks,
seals, and insignias under a seperate federal of state code.

